
Ask HN: Career advice services? - clagio
Landing a new job is a multi-step process, where you need to be good in most of these steps to be successful.
You start from the CV, then the first calls, technical interview, negotiation, etc.
In my case, the initial response rate to my applications is very low, but, once I get to the interviews, I usually get an offer. This makes me think I need to improve or drastically change my CV to increase the number of opportunities.
I started to look around for career counsellors and CV review services, and the offer is huge...<p>Did anyone try any of these services? It&#x27;s worth to invest in it? Any feedback is appreciated!
======
vfulco2
I run a professional services business in Shanghai China, think English
resumes, LinkedIn Profile editing, interview coaching for global job seekers.
Most service providers balk at the career counseling part because they can't
charge an appropriate amount for their time. On the other hand, most job
seekers don't want to pay for review as once they get professional comments
back, they have to revise and don't know how good their edits were. That is
unless they arrange for multiple rounds of comment and editing which is
unlikely. From my experience over 3 years ownership and previously 24 years in
finance in the US, most people either wing it or pay for full edits.

HTH...

------
zapperdapper
I've had agencies provide invaluable advice on CV layout and content.

~~~
clagio
any agencies to suggest?

